# Bianchi Gold Race Special



## dinsdale81 (Apr 29, 2010)

Evening, 

You may think me mad but I recently did a swap deal with a mate which saw me hand over my '09' Specialized Langster for a steel frame Bianchi Gold Race Special. My thinking was to refurbish it and get it to top running order so that I could use it as a commute and winter trainer. That, and I have always wanted a steel framed bike. 

My mate brought it from a guy from work and he brought it from a guy down the pub so I have nothing in the form of paperwork, invoices, receipts. Anyway, I have trawled the internet and libraries trying to find information on year, equipment spec etc etc so that I can get a direction for the refurb but I can't find squat. I'm hoping one of you bike afficiado's can help me out or at least point me in the right direction. 

It has a bit of rust in a few places so I'm looking at getting Argos Cycles to clean up the frame and forks and then give a respray (green me thinks) but I want to start getting the parts required and don't know where to start. 

I have attached a few photo's in the hope that someone recognises the bike or can at least give me some direction as to where I can f find out some information. 










































































I hope i've done the pictures right!

Please Help. 

Dinsdale


----------



## dinsdale81 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry, can't get the photo's to work so i have included the links. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563771028/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563769314/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563134705/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563764912/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563763606/in/photostream/


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

You can ask Bianchi questions here and get more answers.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=90


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It should have a sticker saying what sort of tubeset it's made from. It should have another sticker saying if it's a "Racing Department" frame.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I see the remnants of a "Made in Taiwan" sticker which, after the demise of Japanese manufacture, was the source of entry to mid-level Bianchis. Tig-welded, not a bad bike but no "great shakes" either. Probably make a good winter/foul weather/commuter type bike. Personally, I wouldn't throw a lot of money or effort at it.


----------

